# How do you configure a barebone pc?



## camoxiong (Dec 27, 2010)

I have a question about how do you configure a barebone pc? I am going to buy a barebone pc and I don't know how to configure it. Please help me.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2010)

Please list the PC you are going to buy. Configuring can mean setting up the operating system, adding extra hardware and other things.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Please list the PC you are going to buy. Configuring can mean setting up the operating system, adding extra hardware and other things.




I am going to buy this one.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7108910&CatId=3508


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2010)

Basically you just need to put it together and install an operating system. If you are into playing games you may want to look into buying a video card. If you have any specific questions on what need to be done to put it all together just ask!


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh I just want a regular quad cpu pc. I'm not into gaming. So I just put all the parts together and just install an operating system?


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2010)

camoxiong said:


> Oh I just want a regular quad cpu pc. I'm not into gaming. So I just put all the parts together and just install an operating system?



Yes, that's it! All of the parts for a working computer are there minus keyboard, mouse, monitor.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 27, 2010)

I got the keyboard, mouse and monitor. Do I have to configure the cpu before install an op. system?

This is going to be my first build, so I am still a noob.


----------



## erocker (Dec 27, 2010)

Nope. The default Bios settings should work well for your CPU and RAM. Usually the memory is the thing to be concerned about as far as configuring, however the memory included is 1333Mhz cas 9 which is usually the default settings for most Bios'. Since you're using a single HDD, you don't have to do any configuring there either. It should go pretty easy.

If you are going to install Windows 7 on it, this is a great step by step guide to follow: http://www.blackviper.com/Articles/OS/Install_7/install_7a.htm

Since it's your first time, the best advice I can give is to just take your time and be organized. It can be a bit overwhelming, but really everything is pretty much "plug in and play".

Once you get the computer in and if you find yourself hitting a wall, just post it up here, we'll get it fixed straight away.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Nope. The default Bios settings should work well for your CPU and RAM. Usually the memory is the thing to be concerned about as far as configuring, however the memory included is 1333Mhz cas 9 which is usually the default settings for most Bios'. Since you're using a single HDD, you don't have to do any configuring there either. It should go pretty easy.
> 
> If you are going to install Windows 7 on it, this is a great step by step guide to follow: http://www.blackviper.com/Articles/OS/Install_7/install_7a.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for helping me. I already know how to install window 7.


----------



## canadien (Dec 27, 2010)

I will suggest that you go to the Asus website and download the drivers/manuals etc. (anything there) and store it on a CD or usb stick.   

Search on the Asus website for M4A78T-E and make sure the ethernet drivers are on your media storage choice, in particular, so you can have internet.


----------



## gvblake22 (Dec 27, 2010)

canadien said:


> I will suggest that you go to the Asus website and download the drivers/manuals etc. (anything there) and store it on a CD or usb stick.
> 
> Search on the Asus website for M4A78T-E and make sure the ethernet drivers are on your media storage choice, in particular, so you can have internet.


That has always been the best route to take, and it's still good advice.  However, my experience with Windows 7 has been that the included drivers usually get everything up and running without the need to download/install them separately.

I say if you get Windows 7 to install and activate and everything operates as needed, don't bother with the hassle of finding, downloading, and installing the drivers manually.  Of course, if the sound doesn't work, or you have no network connectivity or something, then you will need to hunt down that specific driver.

The only exception to this would be video drivers, which I suggest you always download from the chipset manufacturer's website and install (first, before anything else).  This goes for all video drivers, even if you don't have an ad-on video card, because there is still a GPU of some kind built into the motherboard or processor.


----------



## camoxiong (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Jetster (Dec 29, 2010)

There is a little more to it. Find a article on building a PC and read. thermal compound application, wire routing, static grounding, partitions and so on can be a challenge.

http://www.pcmech.com/byopc/


----------

